# Expat gathering togehter in LKF



## Danny1983 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all, 

we are a mixed group of expats and locals all 25 - 35 meeting this Friday in LKF for drinks. let me know if you want to join.

cheers
Danny


----------



## Giraffe2001 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Danny. I'm in. 

When & where?


----------

